# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Πρόληψη-Προστασία

## Nive

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα.
Αρχικά να σας συστηθώ, είμαι ο Νίκος και το επάγγελμά μου είναι φυσικοθεραπευτής.Έχω ασχοληθεί αρκετά με το sports massage και την αποκατάσταση αθλητικών κακώσεων, έχω κάνει μεταπτυχιακή εκπαίδευση στο manual,στο kinesio taping και στην θεραπεία των myofascial trigger points και ασχολούμαι με την θεραπευτική πισίνα (υδροθεραπεία). 
Σκέφτηκα να ανοίξω αυτό το θέμα με μόνο σκοπό να βοηθήσω κάποιους που τυχόν αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο μυοσκελετικό πρόβλημα, να προϊδεάσω κάποιους άλλους, να βοηθήσω κάποιους που τυχόν έχουν απορίες και εν τέλει να ενημερώσω για κάποια ζητήματα που μας αφορούν μιας και όλοι αγαπάμε την άσκηση με βάρη. 
Έχω δουλέψει αρκετά περιστατικά τα οποία αν είχαν αντιμετωπιστεί διαφορετικά από την αρχή σίγουρα θα είχαν καλύτερη πρόγνωση και η ίαση θα ερχόταν πιο νωρίς αλλά το σημαντικό θα ήταν ενήμεροι οι ασθενείς για το πώς μπορούν να προστατέψουν το σώμα τους που ας μην ξεχνάμε καταπονείται από την άσκηση με ελεύθερα ή μη βάρη.

Ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή:

*Βασικοί τραυματισμοί που τυχόν προκληθούν κατά την άσκηση.

* 
 Μυική θλάση Μυική ρήξη Εξάρθροιμα-υπεξάρθροιμα Κάταγμα


Εδώ θα αναφέρω και τυχόν ρήξη εσωτερικών οργάνων από την αυξημένη ενδοκοιλιακή πίεση αλλά αυτό συνήθως οφείλεται σε συνυπάρχουσα παθολογία (κατάσταση ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμη που χρήζη άμεσης νοσοκομειακής φροντίδας). 
Επίσης η κήλη είναι αποτέλεσμα αυξημένης ενδοκοιλιακής πίεσης αλλά δεν θα γίνει αναφορά γιατί είναι ιατρικό θέμα και ούτως ή άλλος δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι όταν το πάθουμε, παρά μόνο να επισκεφθούμε άμεσα κάποιον γιατρό. 

*Μυική Θλάση
*


Η μυική θλάση είναι η τραυματική κατάσταση κατά την οποία μέρος των μυικών ινών τραυματίζονται ή κόβονται. 
*Υπάρχουν τριών ειδών θλάσεις:
*
*1ου βαθμού:* τραυματισμός μικρού βαθμού ινών (και) αποκοπή τους μέχρι το ποσοστό του 10-15% (το και το έβαλα σε παρένθεση γιατί μπορεί να μην υπάρχει αποκοπή παρά μόνο τραυματισμός τους)
*2ου βαθμού:*τραυματισμός αρκετών ινών και αποκοπή τους μέχρι το ποσοστό περίπου του 70-75% 
*3ου βαθμού:* Πλέον ο αριθμός των τραυματισμένων ινών είναι πολύ μεγάλος και η αποκοπή τους μπορεί να φτάσει και το 100% που είναι πλήρη ρήξη της μυικής γαστέρας (αποκόλληση γαστέρας)

*Τα αίτια είναι πάρα πολλά:*
 Ανεπαρκής προθέρμανση Ανεπαρκής αποθεραπεία Ανεπαρκής ενυδάτωση Ανεπαρκής δύναμη Λάθος τεχνική-λάθος εκτέλεση της άσκησηςΑπότομη σύσπασηΣύσπαση με παρουσία πολλών μεταβολικών στοιχείων (πχ γαλακτικό οξύ) Παλιός τραυματισμός στην περιοχή Λάθος νευρομυική συναρμογή της περιοχήςΚακός υποστηρικτικός εξοπλισμός Κακά παπούτσια-κακό τερέν
…..και άλλα πολλά.



Ίσως το σημαντικότερο όμως είναι να κατανοούμε τα red flags του σώματός μας, γιατί σχεδόν πάντα μας προειδοποιεί.

Πρέπει πάντα να κάνουμε καλή προθέρμανση και μετά να μπαίνουμε στην άσκηση, ακόμη και καλη προθέρμανση να έχουμε κάνει δεν φορτώνουμε αμέσως τα μέγιστα κιλά που θα κάνουμε παρά πάμε παροδικά και αυτό μας προστατεύει εξίσου από μυική κάκωση. (εδώ για κάποιους χτιστούς δεν παίρνω και όρκο) 

Στοιχεία που μας προειδοποιούν:
 Κόπωση με ταυτόχρονη αίσθηση ζέστης Σφίξιμο περιοχής Παρατεταμένες κράμπες στην περιοχή Αδυναμία Κάψιμο Μούδιασμα Αιμωδία Έντονη φαγούρα στην περιοχή Τσούξιμο
…είναι κάποια από τα στοιχεία που μας υποδηλώνουν αν όχι άμεση κάκωση την εναρχή της και πως πρέπει άμεσα να σταματήσουμε την άσκηση και να φροντίσουμε την κάκωση. 

Φανταστείτε πόσοι έχουμε νιώσει τέτοια συμπτώματα και συνεχίσαμε- πράγμα λάθος. Θα μου πεις δεν έπαθα τίποτα ξεκουράστηκα 3-4 ημέρες και ξαναμπήκα ή την γλίτωσα. 1γρ πρόγνωσης=1 τόνο αποκατάστασης,οπότε μιας και το σώμα μας είναι το καλύτερο μηχάνημα που έχει φτιαχτεί ποτέ ας το ακούμε πότε πότε. 




*Πώς αντιμετωπίζουμε τις θλάσεις:
*
Κρυοθεραπεία-Ανάροπη θέση-Περίδεση-Ανάπαυση. Κ.Α.Π.Α. όπως σε κάθε τραυματισμό. 
Βάζουμε πάγο ή όποια άλλη μορφή κρυοθεραπείας έχουμε εύκαιρη-ακινητοποιούμε ή μειώνουμε τραγική την κίνηση της πάσχουσας περιοχής και έχουμε αποχή από την άσκηση μέχρι να εξαφανιστούν τα συμπτώματα.
Περίδεση φυσικά και μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλά καλύτερα να αγήσουμε κάποιον γνώστη να το κάνει γιατί τα πιεστικά φαινόμενα δεν είναι δύσκολο να εμφανιστούν (μούδιασμα)
Σε τέτοιους τραυματισμούς υπάρχει και η βοήθεια αντιφλεγμονωδών φαρμάκων και αν κάποιος θέλει με έναν διαγνωστικό υπέρηχο βλέπει και επί της ουσίας το ποσοστό των τραυματισμένων του ινών. 
Ο χρόνος επανόδου μας στην άσκηση θα εξαρτηθεί από πολλούς παράγοντες και σίγουρα είναι κάτι που θα το αποφασίσει ο γιατρός ή ο φυσικοθεραπευτής που μας έχει αναλάβει.




*Εξάρθροιμα-υπεξάρθροιμα*




Είναι η τραυματική κατάσταση κατά την οποία η άθρωση βγαίνει από την θέση της ή μέρος αυτής και είτε ξαναμπαίνει είτε χρήζει ανάταξης 9επανατοποθέτησης).
Βαριά κάκωση για όσους κάνουν βάρη, πιο συχνά βγαίνει ο ώμος-αγκώνας (κερκίδα-ωλένη)- μετακάρπια-επιγονατίδα-ποδοκνημική.



Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πρέπει άμεσα να πηγαίνουμε σε γιατρό διότι ο πόνος είναι αφόρητος (έχει δεν έχει επανατοποθετηθεί το μέλος) μιας και πρέπει να γίνει αξιολόγηση σταθερότητας. 
Πολύ πιθανόν είναι να δοθεί υποστηρικτικός εξοπλισμός της περιοχής όπως ένας δυναμικός νάρθηκας για να επουλωθεί η περιοχή και να μην υπάρχει καμία κίνηση ούτως ώστε τα θυλακοσυνδεσμικά στοιχεία που ενδοαρθρικά τραυματίστηκαν να επανέλθουν στο φυσιολογικό τους επίπεδο (επανασύσταση). Φυσικά εδώ η ακινητοποίηση θα φέρει ρικνώσεις και συγκέμψεις στην περιοχή (γνωστό σαν αγγύλωση) και η κινησιοθεραπεία κρίνεται αναγκαία. 
Ο χρόνος επανόδου πάλι καθορίζεται από τον γιατρό και τον φυσικοθεραπευτή μιας και είναι βαρύς τραυματισμός και χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερης προσοχής.

*Κατάγματα*
Υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών κατάγματα 
•    Αποσπαστικό 
•    Ανοικτό ή επιπεπλεγμένο
•    Συντρηπτικό
•    Ατελές κάταγμα
•    Ρωγμώδες 
•    Εγκάρσιο
•    Λοξό
•    Συντριπτικό 
•    Ενδοαρθρικό


Όλα τα κατάγματα έχουν την ίδια σχεδόν αντιμετώπιση μιας και αποτελούν λύση της συνέχειας οστίτη ιστού άρα πολύ σοβαρή και ίσως κάποιες φορές επικίνδυνη κατάσταση.
Ένα κάταγμα πρέπει άμεσα να οδηγηθεί στο νοσοκομείο για ακτίνα διότι υπάρχει κίνδυνος τρώσης αγγείου-αρτηρίας ή άλλων οργάνων-συνήθως υπάρχουν ενδείξεις τέτοιων επιπλοκών-και φυσικά να αναταχθεί εφόσον χρειάζεται και να τοποθετηθεί γύψος ακινητοποίησης.
Κάταγμα είναι σχετικά εύκολο να προκληθεί σε έναν χώρο που υπάρχουν ασκούμενη με βάρη μιας και οι μπάρες-αλτήρες μπορούν να σπάσουν εύκολα σαν οδοντογλυφίδα ένα ακόμη και ένα υγιές οστό αν πέσουν με δύναμη ή αν δημιουργηθεί μοχλός. Οπότε ιδιαίτερη προσοχή γιατί έχω δει κάταγμα κνήμης από πέταμα κιλών ασκούμενου σε επικλινή για στήθος. 
Αντιμετώπιση μέσα στον χώρο άσκησης:
•    Άμεση ακινητοποίηση της περιοχής
•    Πάγος αν δεν υπάρχει ανοικτό τραύμα
•    Περίδεση της κάκωσης


Προσοχή στην μεταφορά να μην υπάρξει τάση ή φόρτιση της περιοχής γιατί υπάρχει κίνδυνος επέκτασης του κατάγματος ή τρώση μαλακών μορίων (υπό προϋποθέσεις).


*Γενικά στοιχεία παθογένιας*
Εδώ θα γίνει μία μικρή αναφορά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις στις οποίες μπορούμε να διαφοροδιαγνώσουμε και να ξέρουμε πώς περίπου να προστατευθούμε έχοντας πάθει μία κάκωση
Κάκωση μαλακών μορίων: Εδώ ο πόνος είναι διαρκής και κατά την άσκηση, ενεργοποιείται ακόμη παραπάνω στην φόρτιση και στην τάση (διάταση) και ηρεμεί όταν ξεκουραζόμαστε. Κάκωση εριστικού ιστού (σύνδεσμος-χόνδρος): Πόνος διάχυτος εν τω βάθη σε μία περιοχή ο οποίος δεν περνά ακόμη και με την ξεκούραση. Πίεση νεύρου: Πόνος συνήθως καψίματος (καυσαλγία) ο οποίο έχει πορεία και συνυπάρχουν μουδιάσματα στην πορεία του πόνου και στην περιοχή νεύρωσης (δερμοτόμιο) Ανεπαρκής επούλωση κάκωσης: Σε κάκωση συνήθως μαλακών μορίων όπου η επούλωση δεν είναι επαρκής και μπαίνουμε για προπόνηση από τις πρώτες ασκήσεις αναπαράγονται συμπτώματα εντοπισμένου πόνου (ενοχλήσεις0 οι οποίες γίνονται μεγαλύτερες με την αύξηση κιλών-σετ κλπ. Μείωση του πόνου με το διάλειμμα και επαναφορά του με την φόρτιση.

*Στοιχεία φλεγμονής: Πόνος-αύξηση τοπικά της θερμοκρασίας-οίδημα-ερυθρότητα και αδυναμία εκτέλεσης ασκήσεων.*



*Kακώσεις υπέρχρησης (Τενοντίτιδα)
*
Γνωστές και μη εξαιρετέες σε όλους μας είναι δυστυχώς και οι τενοντίτιδες. 
Κάποιοι μπορεί να έχετε ακούσει και τον όρο τενοντοπάθεια ή τενοντοελυτρίτιδα. Να ξέρετε πως είναι μορφές τραυματισμού που ανήκουν στην ίδια οικογένεια με την τενντίτιδα απλά έχουν τις παρακάτω διαφοροποιήσεις. 
*Τεοντοπάθεια:* είναι η φλεγμονώδης κατάσταση (πιο σοβαρή από την απλή τενοντίτιδα) που οφείλεται συνήθως σε επαναλαμβανόμενες τενοντίτιδες στην ίδια περιοχή. Με άλλα λόγια συνεχής φλεγμονή η οποία κάποια στιγμή είναι μόνιμη και φεύγει πολύ πιο δύσκολα από μία απλή τενοντίτιδα. Η αντιμετώπισή της είναι αρκετά επιθετική μιας και θεωρείται ο προπομπός για τη δημιουργία ασβεστομάτων στον τένοντα κάτι το οποία μπορεί να έχετε ακούσει ως ασβεστοποιό τενοντίτιδα. Ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμη κατάσταση στην οποία κίνδυνος ακόμη και για ρήξη του τένοντα μιας και έχει χάσει την ελαστικότητά του και είναι ευάλωτος στην εφαρμογή τάσεων.

*Τενοντοελυτρίτιδα:* φλεγμονή του τένοντα που που εστιάζεται κοντά στο έλυτρό του. Ίδια αντιμετώπιση με την κοινή τενοντίτιδα. 



Η τενοντίτιδα αποτελεί κάκωση υπέρχησης, δηλαδή κάκωση που προκλήθηκε από υπερβολική χρήση μίας περιοχής. Σε αυτές τιςς περιπτώσεις συσσωρεύονται πολλοί μικροτραυματισμοί οι οποίοι δεν έχουν την δυναμική εμφάνισης συμπτωμάτων. Άρα μπορεί να έχουν μόνο προσθετικό χαρακτήρα μιας και συνήθως δεν έχουμε ούτε καν ενοχλήσεις. 
Π.χ. κάνεις μία δυνατή προπόνηση και την ίδια ημέρα το βράδυ ή την άλλη ημέρα έχεις μικροενοχλήσεις (όχι το γλυκό πιάσιμο της προπόνησης0 αυτό είναι μάλλον σημάδι μικροτραυματισμού του τένοντα το οποίο αποτελεί προειδοποίηση. Αν αυτό δεν ληφθεί καθόλου υπόψιν και κάνουμε ξανα και ξανά προπόνηση μπορεί ξαφνικά να μας βγει ένας υπερβολικός και οξύς πόνος στην ουσία χωρίς να έχουμε κάνει κάτι το τρομερό αλλά οι πολλοί μικροτραυματισμοί έχουν προσθετικό χαρακτήρα και ξαφνικά έπιασαν το μικρότερο level της περιοχής και των ιστών που μπορεί να βγάλει συμπτώματα και βγήκε ο τραυματισμός.

Η αντιμετώπιση τενοντίτιδας είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστή. Αποχή από την άσκηση-αντιφλεγμονώδη, κρυοθεραπεία και ίσως κάποιο ναρθηκάκι (όπου μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε) μειώνουν αρκετά τα συμπτώματα. Σε δεύτερη φάση αν δεν περάσει με αυτά συνήθως προτείνεται φυσικοθεραπεία και τέλος τοκικές εγχύσεις κορτικοστεροειδών ή μικρές επεμβάσεις. 
Οι τρόποι αποφυγής είναι απλούστατοι, καλή προθέρμανση και αποθεραπεία και σωστή λήψη των προειδοποιήσεων από τον οργανισμό. Καταλαβαίνω πω όλοι είμαστε αρρωστάκια και δεν καθόμαστε εκτός αλτήρων αλλά αν έχουμε ενοχλησούλες καλό θα ήταν να έχουμε μία μικρή αποχή με σκοπό να δούμε αν υπάρχει βελτίωση ή όχι. 



Ένας από τους λόγους που οι επαγγελματίες αθλητές κάνουν τα λουτρά αντιθέσεως ή την παγοθεραπεία σε βαρέλια μετά τους αγώνες είναι και η αποφυγή δημιουργίας μικροτραυματισμών αλλά και η απομάκρυνση των πολλών μεταβολικών στοιχείων από την περιοχή (π.χ. γαλακτική οξύ). 



*Τρόποι αποφυγής κάκωσης στο γυμναστήριο
*
Στο διαταύτα λοιπόν πάμε να αναφέρουμε κάποια tips τα οποία λίγο-πολύ είναι γνωστά αλλά λίγες εώς ελάχιστες φορές τηρούνται. 

 Καλή προθέρμανση ακόμη και αν αυτό είναι γενική προθέρμανση του σώματος (διάδρομος-ελλειπτικό).
Σε έντονες προπονήσεις ή σε γυμνατική απομόνωσης (πχ. Στήθος ή ώμους) που γυμνάζουμε μία ομάδα αλλά μεγάλη και επιρεπής σε τραυματισμούς τότε κάνουμε καλό ζέσταμα σε όλη την περιοχή ακόμη και σε άρθωση που δεν γυμνάζουμε άμεσα αλλά έμεσα. Τρανό παράδειγμα η προπόνηση του στήθους θέλει πάρα πολύ καλό ζέσταμα στους ώμους. 
 Σωστή ενιδάτωση του οργανισμού κατά την προπόνηση. Δεν είμαι διατροφολόγος ή εργοφυσιολόγος αλλά θεωρώ την εφυδάτωση ζωτική μιας και έναν ταλαιπωρημένος οργανισμός (κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας) που ασκείται και δεν ενυδατώνεται είναι πιο ευάλωτος σε τραυματισμούς μιας και οι μύες μας αποτελούνται από υγρό στοιχείο. Σωστά διαλείμματα μεταξύ των σετ. Είτε κάνουμε super set-drop set-giga set το break είναι ιερό και υπάρχει για τον σημαντικότερο ίσως λόγο όχι της ξεκούρασης αλλά κυρίως της αποβολής μεταβολικών στοιχείων από την περιοχή που είναι το φυσιολογικό αποτέλεσμα μίας καύσης (όπως το αμάξι παράγει καυσαέρια έτσι και οι μύες μας παράγουν κατάλοιπα. Προσοχή στις full range of motion ασκήσεις. Όταν πάμε να κάνουμε την κίνηση ξεκινόντας ή τελειώνοντας στην ακραία θέση είναι εύκολο να τραυματίσουμε μιας και η δύναμη μας έχει τροποποιηθεί. Προσθέστε τώρα και την κόπωση ή την μειωμένη ανυδάτωση, ο τραυματισμός μοιάζει ολοένα και πιο πιθανός. Σωστή αποθεραπεία. Δώστε στον οργανισμό σας την δυνατότητα να αποβάλει τα μεταβολικά παράγωγα της καύσης όπως είναι το γαλακτικό οξύ. Η κράμπα προκαλείται από την υπερβολική συσσώρευση γαλακτικού οξέος. Η κράμπα δεν είναι τίποτ`άλλο από μία προειδοποίηση του οργανισμού μας για υπέρχρηση μίας περιοχής η οποία χρειάζεται ξεκούραση για να ``ξεπλένει την περιοχή με φρέσκο αίμα και θρεπτικά στοιχεία΄΄ μιας και τα υπολείματα καύσης είναι πολλά. Αποφεύγετε να γυμνάζετε την ίδια μυική ομάδα εξίσου έντονα για σερί ημέρες. Σε άτομα μικρής ηλικίας η επουλωτική διαδικασία είναι ταχεία, σε μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας άτομα αυτό απαιτεί μεγαλύτερη χρονική διάρκεια οπότε επανατραυματίζουμε (με γυμναστική μην παρεξηγηθώ) άρα είμαστε ευάλωτοι σαν τον Παντελίδη ένα πράγμα!






*Μυοτατικό αντανακλαστικό (διάταση)*

Έχετε αναρωτηθεί ποτέ πόση ώρα πρέπει να μένουμε στην θέση διάτασης? Η απάντηση είναι πάνω από 5-6 δεύτερα. Ιδανικό δεν υπάρχει μιας και αυτό εξαρτάται από το είδος της άσκησης και το άθλημα που κάνει ο καθένας. Εγώ θεωρώ πως 12-15 δεύτερα είναι αρκετά να διατείνουν μία περιοχή.
Οι διατάσεις υφίστανται με σκοπό την επίτευξη της μυϊκής ευλυγισίας, ελαστικότητας και της αρθρικής ευκαμψίας. 
Όταν εφαρμόζουμε διάταση σε μία περιοχή αλλάζει το μήκος του μυ άρα διατείνονται οι μυικές ίνες του. Μέσα σε αυτές βρίσκονται διάσπαρτα αισθητήρια όργανα που ακούν στο όνομα μυικές άτρακτοι των οποίων η δουλειά είναι η πληροφόρηση του Κεντρικού Νευρικού Συστήματος όσον αφορά το μήκος και την τάση των ινών. Μόλις ενεργοποιηθούν δίνουν εντολή από νευρώνες που εισέρχονται από τα οπίσθια κέρατα του Ν.Μ. για ακούσια σύσπαση που γίνεται με κινητικό νευρώνα που βγαίνει από τα πρόσθια κέρατα του Ν.Μ. με αποτέλεσμα την σύσπαση του μυ. Αυτό λέγεται μυοτατικό αντανακλαστικό και είναι μέσα φυσικής προστασίας του οργανισμού ενάντια σε απότομη αλλαγή μήκους των μυικών ινών. Εάν συνεχίσουμε την την διάταση για πάνω από 5-6 δεύτερα τότε ενεργοποιούνται τα τενόντια όργανα golgi που αποτελούν υποδοχείς τάσης του τένοντα και με την σειρά τους δίνουν εντολή για το αντίστροφο μυοτατικό αντανακλαστικό, την παύση δηλαδή της λειτουργίας των μυικών ατράκτων και την χαλάρωση των μυικών ινών άρα την πραγματοποίηση της διάτασης. 


*Δύο είναι οι πιο γνωστές μορφές διάτασης* 
*Βαλιστική διάταση:* Δυναμικές επαναλαμβανόμενες κινήσεις  χωρίς να μένουμε στην ακραία θέση. Βοηθούν στην ευκαμψία των αρθρώσεων.
*Στατική διάταση:* Η εφαρμογή διάτασης στην ακραία θέση όπου και παραμένουμε για κάποια δεύτερα. 



Ευλίγιστος=ελαστικός (μαλακά μόρια) + εύκαμπτος (αρθρώσεις).


Άλλες μορφές διάτασης είναι το hold-relax, το pnf και άλλες τεχνικές αρκετά εξειδικευμένες για απλούς ασκούμενους. 


Eύχομαι πραγματικά να σας βοήθησα έστω και λίγο σε ένα πρώτο ξεκαθάρισμα των βασικών τραυματισμών που πιθανώς να αντιμετωπίσουμε μέσα στον χώρο άθλησής μας. 

*Φιλικά Νίκος*.  :01. Wink:

----------


## SOLID

Ωραιο αρθρο,ευχαριστουμε πολυ μιας και χρειαζοταν κατι τετοιο με μια σχετικη αναλυση.

Να κανω μια ερωτηση που δεν το ειχα συζητησει ποτε με καποιον και το εχω απορια.

Προσωπικα εχω παθει επανελημενη επικονδυλιτιδα (πολυ επωδυνη) στο δεξι αγκωνα απο τις γαλλικες εκτασεις με αλτηρα μπαρα με υπεροφορτωση κιλων και πλεων ειτε κανω πολυ αραια την συγκεκριμενη ασκηση,ειτε για πολυ μεγαλα διαστηματα καθολου.
Η ερωτηση μου ειναι η εξης.
Ξεροντας πως εχω θεμα στην συγκεκριμενη περιοχη,αλλα οταν αποφευγω τις ασκησεις που δημιουργουν τον πονο ξανα και ξανα δεν εχω ενοχλησεις,πως μπορω να ξερω αν ζοριζω αρκετα την περιοχη με αλλες ασκησεις ωμων στηθους πχ εχοντας μεγαλη ενταση στην προπονηση ειτε μεσω κιλων ειτε μεσω drop,giant σετ κτλ απο την στιγμη που δεν με ενοχλει οταν κανω αλλες ασκησεις που ναι μεν εμπλεκεται η περιοχη αλλα ενοχληση ΔΕΝ δινει????

Και κατι αλλο.
Μετα απο προπονησεις ποσο κακο μπορει να κανει σε σημεια που πιθανο ειναι να ειναι (ετοιμα) για καποια πιθανη φλεγμονη λογω καταπονησης το πολυ ζεστο μπανιο??

Ξερω η ερωτηση η δευτερη ισως ακουγεται καπως αλλα κατα καιρους εχω ακουσει πολλα και δεν ξερω τι ισχυει.

----------


## Nive

Solid ευχαριστώ φίλε.

Στο πρώτο που ρωτάς, ο πόνος είναι στο έσω κόνδυλο (τροχηλία) ή στον έξω κόνδυλο?
Γιατί επικονδυλίτιδα αγκώνα λέμε το tennis elbow  που προκαλείται από υπέρχρηση των *εκτεινόντων* της πηχεοκαρπικής και ο αναφερόμενος πόνος είναι στην έξω επιφάνεια του αγκώνα κια πάνω στον κόνδυλο. 


Ενώ έσω επικονδυλίτιδα ή παρατροχηλίτιδα (golfers elbow) έχουμε όταν παρουσιάζεται πόνος στον έσω κόνδυλο ή αλλιώς τροχηλία του αγκώνα και προέρχεται από υπέρχρηση των* καμπτήρων* της πηχεοκαρπικής.


Η αντιμετώπιση είναι σχεδόν ίδια. Για αρχή παγοθεραπεία-αποχή από την άσκηση-κάποιο ναρθηκάκι και αντιφλεγμονώδη. Αν δεν περάσει με αυτά πάμε σε θεραπείες και στο τέλος έρχονται οι εγχύσεις τοπικά από ιατρό. 

Αν το έχεις αρκετό καιρό προφανώς μιλάμε για κάκωση που έχει γίνει πλέον χρόνια και η αντιμετώπισή της είναι πιο δύσκολη. Προσωπική συμβουλή αντιμετώπισέ την από την αρχή και επιθετικά, αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να την αντιμετωπίσεις κάπως απλά απ΄΄εφευγε τις κινήσεις που σου βγάζουν πόνο και παρακολούθησέ το για να μην χειροτερέψει πολύ.  :01. Unsure: 

Στο δεύτερο ερώτημά σου, θεωρώ το ζεστό μπάνιο αρκετά ευεργετικό μετά τα βάρη μιας και μας βοηθά να χαλαρώσουμε. Για να θεωρηθεί αντένδειξη και αιτία αύξησης μίας άρχουσας φλεγμονής πίστεψέ με θα υπήρχαν άλλες ενδείξεις πριν από το μπάνιο που θα σε προϊδέαζαν όπως κάποια έντονη ενόχληση. Πολλές φορές έχω παρατηρήσει ασθενείς να παραπονούνται για πόνο κάποιες ώρες μετά την άσκηση που έχουν χαλαρώσει, αλλά πάντα κάτι τους είχε ανησυχήσει ή κατά την προπόνηση ή αμέσως μετά από αυτήν. Οπότε μην ενοχοποιείς το μπανάκι σου γιατί αν είχες θέμα θα το ήξερες από πιο πριν έστω σαν ένα μικρό τσίμπημα-κάψιμο κλπ. και θα το είχες αντιμετωπίσει όπως έπρεπε.

----------


## Fataoulas

1000 μπραβο    :03. Clap: 

(που ηταν αυτο το αρθρο τοσα χρονια ,οεο? )

----------


## SOLID

Στην περιπτωση μου μιλαμε για golfers elbow.
Απλα αυτο που μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση ειναι πως πολλες φορες ακομα και με ελαχιστα κιλα σε κινησεις οπως γαλλικες εκτασεις με αλτηρα μπαρα κτλ μου δινει πονο οχι αστεια,αλλα οταν τις σταματω και κανω ασκησεις που εμπλεκεται ο τρικεφαλος και γενικα η κατω περιοχη εκει που συναντιουνται αγκωνας πηχης οπως ωμοι στηθος πιεσεις βιθυσεις κτλ ακομα και με μεγαλα φορτια ΔΕΝ ενοχλει καθολου μα καθολου.

Κοινως το νιωθω σαν ο πονος να (ξυπναει) αποκλειστικα σε ασκησεις στυλ εκτασεις γαλλικες κτλ και με ειχε βαλει σε σκεψεις γιατι αν μου εδινε τοσο ισχυρο πονο σε αυτες θεωρουσα πως εστω και λιγο θα ενοχλουσε και στις υπολοιπες αλλα δεν.

Για ενα μεγαλο διαστημα ειχε φυγει ο πονος (ισως γιατι ειχε συμπεσει με μια αλλη τενοντιτιδα που ειχα παθει στον δεξι εξω πηχη και μου ειχαν δωσει arcoxia) αλλα με τον καιρο ξαναβγηκε εχοντας ξανακανει παρομοιες ασκησεις που μου εδιναν πονο οχι με μεγαλα φορτια μεν αλλα ειχα παει να δοκιμασω να δω αν ενοχλει.Προφανως δεν επρεπε.

Περα απο την διακοπη γενικοτερα ολων των κινησεων που δινουν πονο,εχω σκεφτει να παρω καποιο ισχυρο συμπληρωμα στυλ cissus που εχει πιο ισχυρη και αμεση δραση απο γλουκοσαμινη χονδροιτινη(γιατι με φαρμακα δεν θα ηθελα να μπλεξω),μαζι με παγο κτλ.Θεωρεις πως πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο?Καταλαβαινω πως διαγνωσεις και λυσεις μεσω φορουμ δεν δινονται απλα ρωταω τι θα εκανες αν ησουν σε παρομοια φαση καθαρα απο προσωπικη εμπειρια.

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σου.

----------


## Nive

Φίλε μου εσύ έχεις θέμα στις ασκήσεις λοιπόν που έχεις μεγάλη τάση στους καμπτήρες του καρπού μιας και στο σημείο από το οποίο αυτοί εκφύονται έχεις φλεγμονή. Οπότε ως εκ τούτου κάθε άσκηση που χρησιμοποιείς έντονα αυτή την μυική ομάδα σε θυμάται και το ανησυχητικό είναι ο έντονος πόνος που αναφέρεις. 
Σε κάποιες ασκήσεις μπορεί πρωταγωνιστικά να μην λειτουργούν αλλά να δουλεύουν αναχαιτιστικά ή σταθεροποιητικά οπότε πάλι παίρνουν τάση και έτσι πονάς. 
Προσωπική εκτίμηση να πας σε ορθοπεδικό να σου πει μία γνώμη. Η γλυκοζαμίνη και η χονδροϊτίνη είναι οι δύο θεμέλιες ουσίες του χόνδρου δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα σε βοηθήσουν σε φλεγμονή μυοτενόντια. Το υαλουρονικό ή το κολλαγόνο που είναι και της μόδας είναι πιο πιθανόν να σε βοηθήσουν αλλά στο ξαναλέω χρειάζεσαι κάτι με αντιφλεγμονόδη δράση. Αν δεν θες φάρμακα μπορείς να στραφείς και στα φυτικά υπερφαγητά αλλά δεν είμαι και τόσο γνώστης να σου προτείνω κάτι ή κάποιον συνδιασμό. Εγώ κάποτε έτρωγα κραμπερυ-μύρτιλο-αρόνια-γκοτζι σε μία χούφτα και έβλεπα διαφορά, αλλά σε τραυματισμένους ιστούς δεν ξέρω πώς και αν βοηθούν (σε διάφορα site διαβάζω πως κάποια έχουν αντιφλεγμονώδη δράση. αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει και πώς προκύπτει αυτό αν π.χ. έχει βασιστεί σε έρευνα κλπ). 

Κλείνοντας θα σε προτρέψω να μην το παραμελησεις γιατί έντονος πόνος είναι σημάδι σοβαρής κάκωσης και μιας και είναι κομβικό σημείο που τρώει ζόρια κοίταξέ το. 

Νίκος.  :01. Wink:

----------


## SOLID

Σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου.
Θα ζητησω γνωμη ορθοπαιδικου και θα την ψαξω οσο γινεται με καποια αντιφλεγμονωδη φυσικα τροφιμα,εχω καποια στο νου μου.

----------


## Nive

> 1000 μπραβο   
> 
> (που ηταν αυτο το αρθρο τοσα χρονια ,οεο? )


 :02. Welcome:  να`σαι καλά.

----------


## Hulk_in_Progress

Πολύ καλο άρθρο, μπράβο και από μένα και ελπίζω να δούμε κι αλλα παρόμοια  :01. Smile:

----------


## beefmeup

πραγματι ειναι πολυ καλο..
χρειαζοταν κατι παρομοιο κ ποσο μαλλον οταν ειναι γραμμενο κ απο ανθρωπο που ασκει το επαγγελμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Παίδες αν θέλετε να ρωτήσετε κάτι ή να συζητήσουμε κάτι εδώ είμαι  :02. Welcome:

----------


## iovas

Καλημέρα Νίκο.
Θά 'θελα να ακούσω κ τη γνώμη σου, μιάς και είσαι μετρημένος και σοβαρός.Έχει 34 μέρες που δέχτηκα ισχυρό χτύπημα στο αριστερό στήθος ''πάνω στη φάση'',από τον ώμο του αντιπάλου(ποδόσφαιρο).Συνέπεσε με κρύωμα και βήχα,και η πρώτη βδομάδα ήταν μαρτυρική δεν μπορούσα να ανασάνω βαθιά, δεν μπορούσα να βήξω,και πονούσα στις περισσότερες κινήσεις.Σιγά σιγά ο πόνος υποχωρούσε,πήγα στον γιατρό (παθολόγο) που συνέστησε ξεκούραση, και αντιφλεγμονώδη ''xefo rapid''.
'Oντως είδα μεγάλη βελτίωση,ο πόνος υποχώρησε οι κινήσεις μου ''ελευθερώθηκαν'',όμως....επιμένει (λίγο αλλά εκνευριστικό.!!)
Τώρα με πονάει πχ όταν κάνω μια δυναμική κίνηση-υπερ έκταση των χεριών- κτλ. αλλά μερικές φορές και χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα ''το καταλαβαίνω''.
Δέν είναι πολύς ο καιρός που πέρασε?
Αύριο έχω πάλι ραντεβού στον γιατρό,υπάρχει περίπτωση λές, να πειράχτηκε κάποιος ιστός πίσω απ την ρώγα (εκεί εντοπίζεται ο πόνος) ή κάτι άλλο?
Εννοείται πως δεν περιμένω διάγνωση αλλά και ένα μήνα εκτός gym,τα νεύρα μου είναι στο κόκκινο...

----------


## raiden

Φιλε Nive  να σαι καλα για το χρόνο που διέθεσες . Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για το άρθρο , πολυ επιμορφωτικό και χρήσιμο .

----------


## Nive

> Καλημέρα Νίκο.
> Θά 'θελα να ακούσω κ τη γνώμη σου, μιάς και είσαι μετρημένος και σοβαρός.Έχει 34 μέρες που δέχτηκα ισχυρό χτύπημα στο αριστερό στήθος ''πάνω στη φάση'',από τον ώμο του αντιπάλου(ποδόσφαιρο).Συνέπεσε με κρύωμα και βήχα,και η πρώτη βδομάδα ήταν μαρτυρική δεν μπορούσα να ανασάνω βαθιά, δεν μπορούσα να βήξω,και πονούσα στις περισσότερες κινήσεις.Σιγά σιγά ο πόνος υποχωρούσε,πήγα στον γιατρό (παθολόγο) που συνέστησε ξεκούραση, και αντιφλεγμονώδη ''xefo rapid''.
> 'Oντως είδα μεγάλη βελτίωση,ο πόνος υποχώρησε οι κινήσεις μου ''ελευθερώθηκαν'',όμως....επιμένει (λίγο αλλά εκνευριστικό.!!)
> Τώρα με πονάει πχ όταν κάνω μια δυναμική κίνηση-υπερ έκταση των χεριών- κτλ. αλλά μερικές φορές και χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα ''το καταλαβαίνω''.
> Δέν είναι πολύς ο καιρός που πέρασε?
> Αύριο έχω πάλι ραντεβού στον γιατρό,υπάρχει περίπτωση λές, να πειράχτηκε κάποιος ιστός πίσω απ την ρώγα (εκεί εντοπίζεται ο πόνος) ή κάτι άλλο?
> Εννοείται πως δεν περιμένω διάγνωση αλλά και ένα μήνα εκτός gym,τα νεύρα μου είναι στο κόκκινο...


Φιλε μου καλησπερα. 
Στον μειζον θωρακικο εχουμε αρκετη μυικη μαζα και ειναι πολυ πιθανο να εκανες καποια μικροθλασουλα δια αμεσης πληξης οπως λεμε. Στην χειροτερη θα μιλουσαμε για θλαση πλευρων αλλα η περιοχη κοντα στο στερνο ειναι αρκετα σταθερη και δυσκολα βγαζει τετοιον τραυματισμο συν του οτι πλεον δεν πονας στην ανασα ή τον βηχα, εντονο γελιο ή φτερνισμα μαλλον η πιθανοτητα αυτη ειναι δυσκολη. 
Πιθανολογω πως η ενοχληση εχει μεινει διοτι θελουν προσανατολισμο οι νεες ινες της περιοχης (στο λεω οσο πιο μπακαλιστικα μπορω). Εκει κατεληξα γιατι ανεφερες πως ενοχλει στην υπερεκταση και στις δυναμικες ασκησεις. 
Απο κατω σου παραθετω μια διαταση του μειζονος θωρακικου (αυτον πιθανολογω πως χτυπησες αν καταλαβα καλα).
Στο μεταξυ πιθανολογω πως η περιοχη λογο τραυματισμου-μειωμενης κινητικοτητας (φαυλος κυκλος) θα ειναι γεματη trigger points. Σου παραθετω εξισου καποιες φωτο (με το κοκκινο ειναι ο αναφερομενος πονος με την πιεση στο σημειο Χ που ειναι το trigger)

Στην φωτο της διατασης σου δειχνει πώς μπορεις να διατεινεις και τις τρεις μοιρες του μειζονα θωρακικου (κοιλιακη-στερνικη-κλειδικη) δοκιμασε σε ποια σε πιανει καλυτερα η διαταση. Στην θεση της διατασης-τελικη θεση μενεις 12-15 δευτερολ. και αυτο το κανεις 5-8 φορες το πρωι και το βραδυ αντιστοιχα γιατι θελουμε να πετγχουμε τους ιστους ξεκουραστους και κουρασμενους για να δουμε πώς αντιδρουν. Το πρωι σιγουρα θα εισαι πιο ανελαστικος. 
Προσοχη στην διαταση να εχεις αισθημα διατασης και οχι πονου,αν πονας μενεις λιγο πιο πριν εκει που σε τραβαει. 

Υ.γ. αν εχεις χτυπησει πιο χαμηλα προς την μασχαλη μαλλον μιλαμε για προσθιο οδοντοτο. Αν εχεις εκει αναφερομενο πονο και οχι εκει που σου ποσταρα πες μου να σου ποσταρω αλλη διαταση.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Nive

> Φιλε Nive  να σαι καλα για το χρόνο που διέθεσες . Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για το άρθρο , πολυ επιμορφωτικό και χρήσιμο .


Να'σαι καλα φιλε,χαιρομαι.

----------


## iovas

Πραγματικά σ'ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου.
Ο πόνος εντοπίζεται ακριβώς στις εικόνες Β και C,απλά ανησυχώ λίγο παραπάνω γιατί νομίζω πως πέρασε αρκετός καιρός.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι,νά'σαι καλά φίλε μου!!!

----------


## Nive

Άρα μιλάμε για στερνική-κοιλιακή μοίρα μείζονα θωρακικού. 
Προσωπική συμβουλή αν κάνεις διατάσεις για 3 ημέρες (με την δέουσα προσοχή όπως σου είπα) να πας για επανεξέταση στον ίδιο γιατρό.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

νασαι καλα Νive πολύ χρήσιμα αυτα που πόσταρες και γνωρίζοντας κάποιος που αθλείτε κάποια βασικά , μπορεί να κατανοήσει καλύτερα και τα ευεργετήματα της σωστης προπονητικής με καλό ζέσταμα και αποθεραπεία και τα βασικα στάδια αποκατάστασης  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sobral

Ευχαριστούμε για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας, διάβασα εχθές το άρθρο όπως σου είχα πει κ δίνει μια γεύση του τι συμβαίνει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Nive

Χαιρομαι που σας βοηθησα παιδια. 
Οποιος θελει να παραθεσει αποριες και προβληματισμους εδω ειμαι  :01. Wink: 

Υ.γ. Οπως καταλαβαινετε το αρθρακι αφορα τα βασικα και μονο πανω σε καποιους τραυματισμους για να ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο ευαναγνωστο και κατανοητο στην μαζα! Εδω αναφερομαι στο αν θελει καποιος να εμβαθυνουμε λιγακι καπου αν εχει καποιες αποριες ή ενστασεις.

----------


## iovas

Άν και πέρασε καιρός,θα το γράψω για να μην την πατήσουν κι άλλοι σαν εμένα.
Τελικά Νίκο, ήταν ΣΠΑΣΙΜΟ!!! Ο πόνος δεν υποχωρούσε,πήγα σε δεύτερο γιατρό(χειρουργο ορθοπαιδικό) και έκανα αξονική.
Οι τραυματισμοί στα πλευρά είναι πολύ ύπουλοι,και καλό θα είναι όταν έχουμε έντονους πόνους να πηγαίνουμε για ακτίνες-αξονική,ανάλογα τι μας συστήνει ο γιατρός.
Σήμερα μετά απο τόσο καιρό ξεκινάω και πάλι περπάτημα.Έχω ακόμη ενοχλήσεις,ο γιατρός μου είπε οτι μπορεί να πάει και 3 μήνες!!!

----------


## Nive

Αδερφέ κρίμα....ήσουν άτυχος αλλά η κλινική σου εικόνα δεν ήταν τόσο επίφοβη (απ`όσα μπορώ να καταλάβω μέσα από ένα υπολογιστή) και γι`αυτό ΠΑΝΤΑ πρέπει να βγαίνει τουλάχιστον ακτίνα.
Δυστυχώς οι τραυματισμοί εκεί δεν παίρνουν ακινητοποίησης οπότε τραβάνε καιρό....
Σιδερένιος αδερφέ.  :01. Wink:

----------


## iovas

Ευχαριστώ,νά 'σαι καλά!  :08. Toast:   :01. Smile:

----------


## Nive

Ένα ωραίο βίντεο από τον φίλο Γιώργο Μελλά.  :03. Thumb up: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD4MIG_0ZG0

----------


## Nive

...κι`άλλο ένα 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8EEOIB3DNk

----------


## Nive

Και στα δύο βίντεο χρησιμοποιεί αθλητές του σιδερένιου αθλήματος, οπότε δοκιμάστε τα άφοβα, χωρίς φόβο και πάθος!!!  :01. Razz:

----------


## ftblmlife

Καλησπερα σε ολους 
Ειμαι 15 ασχολουμε με το ποδοσφαιρο , ηθελα να αναφερω και εγω ενα περιστατικο που μου συνεβη πριν 2 εβδομαδες.
Μετα απτην προπονηση καθισα λιγο χαζευα ωσπου ειπα να κανω ενα spread να δω αν η προπονηση μου πιανει τοπο. Στην διαρκεια του spread εκανα ενα στραβο βημα και απο τοτε ποναει ο "προσαγωγος" μου ανυποφορα. Σταματησα την προπονηση εδω και δυο βδομαδες , ο πονος αρχισε να σβηνει με τον καιρο αλλα ακομα ποναω αρκετα. Σημερα μετα απο πολυωρη αναζητηση κατεληξα σε καποιες εικονες που ελεγαν οτι ο συγκεκριμενος πονος ονομαζεται "joint ή groin pain". Εψαξα να βρω πως μπορω να μειωσω τον πονο και η απαντηση που βρηκα ηταν με καποια "streches". Αβοηθητος και εγω εκανα κατα γραμμα οτι ειπαν οι ειδικοι αλλα κατεληξα με μεγαλυτερο πονο απο οτι ειχα πριν ! Αποτι φενεται η ημιμαθεια ειναι χειροτερη της αμαθειας . Μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει? Θελω να ξαναρχισω την προπονηση οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται :01. Unsure: 
Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια !
PS. Συγνωμη για τους αγγλικους ορους δεν ηξεραν πως μεταφραζονται στα ελληνικα

----------


## magus32

Γεια σας, εγώ έχω το εξής πρόβλημα μουδιάζουν τα δάκτυλα του δεξιού χεριού ή η παλάμη αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτό προήλθε από τις γαλλικές πιέσεις ή από κάμψεις δικεφάλου. Και στις δύο ασκήσεις βάζω κιλά, προσπαθώ να διόρθωση κάθε φορά την τεχνική αλλά το μούδιασμα παραμένει.

----------


## Nive

Φιλε μου καλησπερα. 
Εχεις αρκετα αυτα τα συμπτωματα,παρατηρεις εξαρσεις-υφεσεις ή κατι το οποιο να τα επιδεινωνει? 
Το σωστο ειναι να επισκεφθεις εναν γιατρο για να εξετεσει τυχον πιεση κερκιδικου-ωλενιου-μεσου νευρου που τυχον πιεση τους βγαζει μουδιασματα στην ακρα χειρα. Αν κρινει αναγκαιο ο γιατρος μπορει να σου προτεινει και ηλεκτρομυογραφημα. 
Υπαρχει και η πιθανοτητα φυσικα να προκειται για παροδικη πιεση νευρου η οποια θα εξασφενισει με τον καιρο (το'χω παθει εγω ο ιδιος) αλλα το σωστο ειναι να μην παιζεις με τις πιθανοτητες και να πας σε γιατρο.

----------


## magus32

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Τι εννοείς εξαρσεις υφέσεις;

----------


## Nive

Εννοω αν εχεις παρατηρησει αυξηση των συμπτωματων οταν κανεις κατι συγκεκριμενο ή το αναποδο. Την ενταση των συμπτωματων αν αυξομειωνεται με καποιες δραστηριοτητες κλπ.

----------


## ThomasK

Καλησπέρα στο γιατρό. Θέλω την συμβουλή για το δικό μου πρόβλημα. Εδώ και ένα χρόνο παρατηρώ σταδιακά εμφανιζόμενο πόνο στον τένοντα πίσω από τον τρικέφαλο. Έρχεται και φεύγει συνέχεια. Ξέρω πως ή έλειψη γυμναστικήε γισ ενα χρονικό διάστημα θα βοηθήσει αλλά πράγμα αδύνατο αφού έχει γίνει καθημερινοτητα.  Μπορεί να προληφθεί το επόμενο στάδιο τραυματισμού;  Ο πόνος θα υποχωρήσει χωρίς κάποια περίθαλψη; Είμαι 18. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nive

Καλησπερα φιλε. 
Νικος και δεν ειμαι γιατρος αλλα φυσικοθεραπευτης. 
Εται που μου το περιγραφεις μαλλον αναφερεσαι στον καταφυτικο τενοντα του τρικεφαλου. Τετοιες ενοχλησεις μολις πρωτοεμφανιζονται τις λεμε αμεσως τενοντιτιδες ή τενοντοελυτριτιδες αλλα μετα απο τοσο καιρο μαλλον μιλαμε για τενοντοπαθεια....ριξε μια ματια στο λινκ για τις διαβαθμισεις https://www.google.gr/search?q=tendi...YbH-fQ8Aq_M%3A
Οπως και να'χει θελει αντιμετωπιση...

----------


## magus32

> Εννοω αν εχεις παρατηρησει αυξηση των συμπτωματων οταν κανεις κατι συγκεκριμενο ή το αναποδο. Την ενταση των συμπτωματων αν αυξομειωνεται με καποιες δραστηριοτητες κλπ.


Αυτήν την εβδομάδα δεν πήγα καθόλου στο γυμναστήριο και βλέπω να ηρεμεί το πράγμα. Το να αυξάνονται να μειώνονται δεν μου φάνηκε να γίνεται κάτι καλύτερο ή κάτι χειρότερο σαν στάσιμο.

----------


## Nive

Πηγαινε σε εναν ορθοπαιδικο φιλε μου για να παρεις ασφαλεις απαντησεις.  :01. Wink:

----------

